# going mad. need help!



## 13506 (Aug 14, 2006)

hi everyone. i am really stuggerling with coping with IBS. i suffer with IBS d and i am scared to leave the house. i feel nervous when i am around people and i am happiest when i am on my own. i am scared of my IBS flarring up if i am out so hardly go out. i never want to open my bowels when anybody is around and has got to the stage where i am uncomfortable around my own family. i won't walk anywhere encase i get an attack of ibs and i am no where near a toilet. i only go out in the evenings because my ibs is usualy bad during the day instead of the night. i usually only go out to a pup or somewhere with alchole because i usualy relax and forget about the fears after i have drunk half the pub. i don't work due to being diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis 3 years ago, then i got diagnosed with IBS on top of that. i would like to work eventually but there is no way that will be possible with this huge fear of being around people and leaving the house. i really don't know what to do to get over the anxiety. i am only 21 and it is really affecting my life. has anyone got any advice or know of any theropies that will help this fear go away.


----------



## 18906 (May 4, 2006)

Well you're not alone. I'm sorry you are having such a difficult time right now. My advice would be to educate yourself so you know as much about IBS as you can. You're in a good place here, that's for sure. I had such a terrible day today myself. Things have been going ok and then today at work I had such a meltdown that I had to go home. The psychological part has been getting me lately more than the diarrhea. Sometimes not sure how much of this can go on before they fire me. I hope you find some useful information here that can help you. I sincerely hope you get to feeling more in control of things. Take care.Rick


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Bubbles and welcome,My heart goes out to you being so young with both IBS and MS - You can read the links below for what what helpful to me, and hopefully others here will chime in - Also, check out the young adults forum for some support from others in your age range...Take care and if you have any questions, feel free to ask - we are all here to support and care.


----------



## 21485 (Aug 2, 2006)

This has been my problem for years now. I have managed to go from housebound to now limited work in town (an hour drive away). Different things work for different people. Do you drive? I found I was better if I could drive alone in quiet areas. I'd keep some plastic bags and toilet roll in my car for those just incase moments. Then I felt like I could stop anywhere and go.I always take my dogs when I go for a walk. Just their presence takes my mind of myself to some degree.I've had CBT which really helped. He had to come to my house to begin with and I'd STILL panic!! But towards the end I could drive into town to see him.Ask your doctor about various anti anxiety meds if your anxiety is causing attacks of D.Good luck.Elly


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

My heart goes out to you. When I becamae almost homebound, I went to the doc and he put me on anti-anxiety meds and fiber. And, though I was skeptical, I'm feeling loads better. And I still carry the emergency chewable imodium in my purse just in case! Just having the anxiety under control helps a lot. Don't give up.


----------



## 19405 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, my Mom has MS and it's a devil of a disease. She has the type that is utterly unpredictable, but she can feel "normal" for months or even years at a time. She is told she should feel lucky it isn't paralyzing her, yet waiting for the other shoe to drop is a psychological drain. Anxiety contributes to MS symptoms, and of course it worsens IBS, too. I really feel for you.I have had rather debilitating symptoms of IBS, but they have improved dramatically over the past few months with the following steps:Eliminating all soy products: I had become a vegetarian two and half years ago, and ate a lot of fake meats, tofu, and soy milk. Well, I had horrible, horrible gas pain attacks thay really affected my life adversely. I felt rather hopeless and wanted to stop eating. However, I recently noticed worse gas after soy products, eliminated them (reluctantly) and started eating small amounts of meat again, and introduced more fiber into my morning diet in particular, now I have not had one of those really bad attacks since. I have had very mild symptoms.Eating small meals all day rather than large ones: I still have a problem with large meals at night if I don't have small snacks in the hours leading into dinner. They're worse if I drink wine with dinner, esp. rich foodStarted taking a probiotic supplement and eating more yogurt: this really seems to helpA word on alcohol and caffeine: I still take both, esp a lot of the latter in the morning







BUT, I know these are bad and am trying to cut back. I started drinking wine with a little soda water added to lessen my intake and provide a little carbonation for digestion.A lot of alcohol just makes the IBS MUCH worse. Alcohol is a GI stimulant, and if your GI is spazzy, it just can't handle it. Especially with richer foods, or on an empty stomach. If you're drinking this much to cope,too, obviously you might want to look at this. It could lead to ANOTHER debilitating problem you don't need!Good luck!


----------



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

Hi, I know how you feel. For me my biggest problem is uncoordinated muscles when I try to have a bowel movement. I have talked to a GP doctor and she said she will try and find me a gastrointestinal doctor in 3 to 6 weeks. I hope she doesn't just thinks my bowel problems are only because of stress. I hate the constipation that uncoordinated muscles give you. I smell bad and have really bad breath because of the constipation I believe. Right now I've lost interest in getting a job that requires me to be in close proximity to other people. So I'm looking for a job that I can do from home. I might have to get a minimum wage cleaning job but at least that way I won't have to be in close proximity to people hopefully.


----------



## 13506 (Aug 14, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by battlingibs:Wow, my Mom has MS and it's a devil of a disease. She has the type that is utterly unpredictable, but she can feel "normal" for months or even years at a time. She is told she should feel lucky it isn't paralyzing her, yet waiting for the other shoe to drop is a psychological drain. Anxiety contributes to MS symptoms, and of course it worsens IBS, too. I really feel for you.I have had rather debilitating symptoms of IBS, but they have improved dramatically over the past few months with the following steps:Eliminating all soy products: I had become a vegetarian two and half years ago, and ate a lot of fake meats, tofu, and soy milk. Well, I had horrible, horrible gas pain attacks thay really affected my life adversely. I felt rather hopeless and wanted to stop eating. However, I recently noticed worse gas after soy products, eliminated them (reluctantly) and started eating small amounts of meat again, and introduced more fiber into my morning diet in particular, now I have not had one of those really bad attacks since. I have had very mild symptoms.Eating small meals all day rather than large ones: I still have a problem with large meals at night if I don't have small snacks in the hours leading into dinner. They're worse if I drink wine with dinner, esp. rich foodStarted taking a probiotic supplement and eating more yogurt: this really seems to helpA word on alcohol and caffeine: I still take both, esp a lot of the latter in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry your mum has MS too, i have the same strain as your mum as far as its unpredictable. your points about ibs where interesting. i will definatly try cutting different things out of my diet and other things you suggested. thank you for your help.


----------

